# Suche Vektorkarte von Dortmund



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. September 2008)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Vektorkarte von Dortmund. Leider finde ich da nichts.
Und die Stadt Dortmund bzw. Vektormaps Sammlungen wollen zuviel Geld für die karte.
ich kann ja verstehen das die Arbeit die dahinter steckt bezahlt werden muß aber nicht für zu dem Preis.

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (13. September 2008)

Hallo,

eine solche "Vectorkarte" der Stadt kostet soviel Geld weil sie sicher aus einem GIS-System beruht und es letztlich CAD-Daten sind. Diese sind in erster Linie für andere Sachen gedacht als sie "nur" in z.B. Illustrator zu verbraten.

Benötigst du solche Daten aus universitären Gründen, nutzt vielleicht ein Schreiben des verantworltichen Profs um den Preis zu senken oder es gar für lau zu bekommen. Wobei du auch dann sicher nich die Gesamtstadt bekommen würdest. Auch weil die Datenmengen einfach zu groß sind. Berlin Mitte ist z.B. ca. 200MB groß.

Andernfalls könntest du dein Glück noch an der Dortmunder Uni suchen. Da man dort Raumplanung studieren kann, besteht die Möglichkeit das die eine solche digitale Grundlage haben - auch wenn mir scheint das die im Studium lieber Reden und Schreiben.

Ansonsten kannst du nur bezahlen oder dir selbst eine solche Grundlage erstellen.


Grüße Marco


----------



## cocoon (5. Oktober 2008)

Frag' beim Kataster-Amt der Stadt Dortmund nach. Wenn Du die Karte für nicht-kommerzielle Zwecke benötigst, kann es gut sein, dass Du sie kostenfrei bekommst. Andernfalls wirst Du wahrscheinlich irgendeine Nutzungsgebühr/Lizenz zahlen müssen.

Als wir in Münster einen studentischen Kongress ausgerichtet haben, hat mir das Kataster-Amt in Münster zur Erstellung der Kongressbroschüre eine schöne Corel Draw-Datei mit einer detaillierten Stadtkarte zur Verfügung gestellt. Das hat aber unser Projektleiter ausgekungelt, der eh mit der Stadt wegen zig Sachen in Verbindung stand. Vielleicht ist es auch einfach deshalb so unbürokratisch (hat mir einfach die Datei geschickt, so ganze ohne Formular dreiundsiebzigvier und so) gegangen, weil wir das ganze auf dem kurzen Dienstweg gemacht haben ("ach, und wo ich schonmal hier bin, Fräulein XY, wir bräuchten da auch noch, hätten Sie das vielleicht?"). Geh am besten mal persönlich vorbei und tritt als artiger, wissbegieriger, armer Student auf.


----------

